# Checklist of documents required for 189 visa.



## amitsethi (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

My questions is on the checklist of documents required for 189 PR visa.

Skill Opted: Software Engineer:

1. Passport for Age proof , Address proof.
2. Educational Documents:
a) 10th Mark sheet, final certificate.
b) 12th Mark sheet, final certificate.
c) Graduation Mark sheets, Final Degree.
d) Masters Of Computer Application Mark sheets, Final Degree.
3. Employment Documents:
a) Offer letter.
b) Appointment letter.
c) Joining letter.
d) Appraisal letter.
e) Releiving letter.
f) Experience Letter.
g) Reference letter. 

Question 1: Is is mandatory to have transcript for 10th, 12th, Graduation, MCA ?
Question 2: What is the meaning of certified copy ? 
Question 3: After inquring from some people, i got to know that all documents needs to be attested by registered notary. Are there any special notary for attestation of visa immigration documents ? Any special thing to be mentioned for notary attestation ?
Question 4: I have 1 year gap in my graduation & MCA, do I need to attach any document for that also ?
Question 5: Do i need to attach bank statements for salary recipt also ?
Question 6: Is there any other document required apart from this.
Question 7: What all documents do i need to attach for spouse, considering i am not claiming any points for my spouce.

Seniors please guide me. Detailed answers are expected...... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

1, you do not need school documents. Just proof of qualifications after that, university and college. 
2, the answer is q3 getting the documents verified by a notary. 
3, if uploading colour scans you dont need to do this. 
4, yes you will be asked to account for this period. Probably on form 80.
5, yes if you have bank statements give them. It proves you actually git paid. 
6, documents from any other employment if you have had any. 
7, marriage certificate, proof you live in the same house ie bills in either name showing same address, photos, any joint financial documents.


----------



## amitsethi (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks _Shel,

So as per my understanding:
1. Transcripts are not required for 10th or 12th.In my case it would be needed for Graduation & Masters of computer application.
2. All documents must be attested my notary.

I have some questions:

Question1: Could you please share any link where i can get the information related to scanned documents i.e. coloured or non coloured, maximum size of file, one pdf or saprate pdf file for all certificates.

Question2: After my graduation for 1 year i was doing one non regular or correspondence cource from DOEACC - A' level (Department of electronic accredation computer cources.) Will it be counted or should it be shown as a gap year ? After this cource I started my MCA cource.

Question3: What is the purpose of Form 80. Could you please share any link where i can get more information about this form.

Question4: 6 Months bank statement is enough or more is required ?

Question5: What is the procedure for claiming wife's points also. Please provide details.

Question6: Which module of IELTS is required to be completed ? IELTS Acedemic or General ?

Please reply......


----------

